# Thanksgiving Turkey



## creedo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey everyone. Been hanging around a while, finally registered. I'll be smoking a 18lb. turkey for thanksgiving dinner in a Brinkman Gourmet Electric. Just wondering how much time I'm looking at. I usually figure around an hour per pound, but 18 hours seems a little ridiculous to me. Any help you guys could give me would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Steve.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us here's a couple links that may help you

http://www.smoking-meat.com/november5th-2009-smoking-turkey.html  

http://www.smoking-meat.com/november-2010-smoked-cranberry-brined-turkey.html


----------



## smokingnd (Nov 20, 2010)

18 lbs is a little to be smoking.  Usually you want to smoke a 12-14 lb turkey.  I would brine the bird first, then I would spatchcock the turkey to get more surface area to get your bird out of the the 40*-140* danger zone within the 4 hour mark.  I am not very familiar with the Brinkmans my dad has one don't know if a spatchcocked 18 pounder will fit but it should.  That's what I would do.

Martin


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.When you have a chance, give us a little introduction about yourself, and your smoking hardware.

For a bird that big, i would highly recommend a high heat smoke until you get to an internal temp of 140°, at least 300° or better. Spatchcock is a good way for heat to penetrate quicker into the bird. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 20, 2010)

First off Welcome Steve to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 21, 2010)

Welocme aboard friend. glad you found us


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. I have done a bird that size but  I did it at 300-325.


----------



## deannc (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  I done a 12 pounder a week or so ago just under 6 hours in the smoker at 250*.  You're going to want to use a higher temp than 250* though as the others have recommended.  Charge up those batteries for the camera and don't forget our Qview!


----------



## meateater (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I did a 20# last year on my charcoal UDS and cleared 140* in 3 1/2 hours and was sweating it. My new electric UDS I built I managed a 10# under 4 hours to 140* You might want to spatchcock that bird or smoke for a while and finish it in the oven. The main goal is to take it from the fridge to the smoker and smoke it from 40*-140* in 4 hours or under. Anything over that and you risk getting someone sick. Another thing is a good thermometer, I can't stress that enough.


----------

